# Problem mit Internet Explorer und Google bildersuche



## hupe316 (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo 



 Immer wen ich mit dem Internet Explorer die Google
 bildersuche benutze und dann auf ein Bild klicke hängt sich der Internet Explorer
 auf und es kommt die Meldung der Explorer muss geschlossen und neugestartet
 werden aber auch nach dem Neustart basiert wieder das gleiche. 



 Weis hier vielleicht jemand eine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. Februar 2010)

Mach mal ein Windows Update, dabei wird ja auch der Internet Explorer geupdatet.
 Welche Version hast du denn vom IE?


----------



## hupe316 (15. Februar 2010)

Internet Explorer 8 V. 8.0.7600.16385 

 Windows Update habe ich auch gemacht aber das Problem
 besteht immer noch


----------



## Onlinestate (15. Februar 2010)

Das ist in der Tat komisch. Versuch mal nen anderen Browser.


----------



## hupe316 (16. Februar 2010)

Mit Firefox funktioniert es Einwand frei, aber mich nervt es
  einfach weil ich manchmal auch den Internet Explorer benutze.


----------



## usopia (17. Februar 2010)

Hast du evtl. irgendwas verstellt in der Kompatibilitätsansicht, den Sicherheits-Optionen oder bei der InPrivate-Filterung? Dann würde ich mal alles auf Standard einstellen oder den IE neu installieren.


----------



## hupe316 (17. Februar 2010)

Leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht aber trotzdem Danke
 für die Hilfe.

 Wie kann ich denn den Internet Explorer löschen um in neu zu
 installieren?


----------



## usopia (17. Februar 2010)

kannst ihn hier runterladen:
www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/internet-explorer/default.aspx
 und einfach neu drüberbügeln.

 Ich nutze den IE nicht aber falls während der Installation gefragt wird, ob du deine alten Einstellungen übernehmen möchtest, solltest du das verneinen damit die Standard-Einstellungen geladen werden. Vielleicht bringts ja was...!


----------



## hupe316 (17. Februar 2010)

Jetzt habe ich den Explorer neu installier das hat leider
 auch nichts gebracht.


----------

